# Garden Bugs (lots of pics)



## kalgra (Aug 16, 2016)

I spent some time in my moms garden yesterday and decided to break out the 100mm macro.

1



Sunflower Bug by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


2



Violet Bumble by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


3



White Spider by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


4



Pink Flower Beetle by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


5



20160814-IMG_6200-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


6



20160814-IMG_6265-Edit-2 by Kristian Algra, on Flickr

7



20160814-IMG_6302-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2016)

These are so excellent.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks!!


----------

